# ti anticipo che (anticipare)



## reka39

Come si traduce in inglese "anticipare"? Vi fornisco un esempio (ad esempio, in una lettera): "ti anticipo che sai già quello che ti presti a leggere". E' forse "I tell you in advance"?


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so, non si può dire "I say to yo in advance that..."?


----------



## TrentinaNE

The Collins dictionary suggests "reveal" as one of the English translations, but I'm not sure that makes sense here.  Maybe you could offer a different way of conveying the same idea *in Italian* to clarify the meaning?

Elisabetta


----------



## infinite sadness

Il significato è: "ti dico in anticipo che".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I anticipate that..


----------



## Leo57

reka39 said:


> Come si traduce in inglese "anticipare"? Vi fornisco un esempio (ad esempio, in una lettera): "ti anticipo che sai già quello che ti presti a leggere". E' forse "I tell you in advance"?



I expect (that) you already know which one I will lend/give you to read.
(Presumably we are talking about a book/magazine. ??)

Ciao
Leo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Leo57 said:


> I expect (that) you already know which one I will lend/give you to read.
> (Presumably we are talking about a book/magazine. ??)
> 
> Ciao
> Leo



That's not the correct meaning, I'm afraid 

It's not something you expect, but rather some info that you give away.


----------



## infinite sadness

reka39 said:


> Come si traduce in inglese "anticipare"? Vi fornisco un esempio (ad esempio, in una lettera): "ti anticipo che sai già quello che ti appresti a leggere". E' forse "I tell you in advance"?


... that one you are going to read.


----------



## TrentinaNE

I'm increasingly confused. Why would you tell someone in advance that s/he knows what book you're going to lend him/her?

Paul, your suggestion of "I anticipate that..." means the same thing as Pam's suggested "I expect that..." (which you indicated is not what _ti anticipo_ means). They are both different from infinite's "Ti dico in anticipo..." which I'm still struggling to figure out in English.

Elisabetta


----------



## infinite sadness

In italiano il significato è quello. L'ho scritto per aiutarti a trovare la corrispondente frase in inglese.


----------



## rrose17

I'm with Elisabetta...
_I'm telling you in advance that you already know which book I'm lending you_... is very strange.
_I assume you already know which book I'm going to lend you _makes sense, but you say this is NOT what is meant?


----------



## infinite sadness

You didn't understand because there's a mistake: it has to be "apprestarsi", NON "prestare".


----------



## Leo57

infinite sadness said:


> You didn't understand because there's a mistake: it has to be "apprestarsi", NON "prestare".



Hi everybody
Even though it seems there has been a mistake, it doesn't alter the fact that I didn't pay enough attention to:  ....*ti *prest*i*... which could not possibly mean _I _will lend/give _you_.  (Just when I thought I was getting the hang of  Italian too!)

I give up, so over to you experts! Enlighten me!
Ciao
Leo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TrentinaNE said:


> I'm increasingly confused. Why would you tell someone in advance that s/he knows what book you're going to lend him/her?
> 
> Paul, your suggestion of "I anticipate that..." means the same thing as Pam's suggested "I expect that..." (which you indicated is not what _ti anticipo_ means). They are both different from infinite's "Ti dico in anticipo..." which I'm still struggling to figure out in English.
> 
> Elisabetta



What I'm referring to is this

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/anticipate



> _v.__intr._ To think, *speak, or write about a matter in advance*.


I lend you a book, but I want to be cheeky and spoilt your reading, so I tell you:

Ti presto il libro, ma ti dico in anticipo/ti anticipo che l'assassino è Paul.
I'll lend your this book, but I tell you in advance/ I anticipate that Paul is the killer.


----------



## rrose17

Paul I understand that but how can you say 
_Ti anticipo che sai già..._


----------



## infinite sadness

Non ci siamo capiti, quello che è sbagliato non è anticipate, ma il prestare, che non è prestare ma _*apprestarsi, accingersi a...*_


----------



## giovannino

I think what reka39 means is: "Let me start by saying that you already know what I'm going to tell you in this letter"(literally: "what you are about to read in this letter").


----------



## TrentinaNE

Thanks, *giovannino* and *inifinite sadness*.  I think I finally get it!

Elisabetta


----------



## Odysseus54

giovannino said:


> I think what reka39 means is: "Let me start by saying that you already know what I'm going to tell you in this letter"(literally: "what you are about to read in this letter").




Yes, yes, yes.


Nobody is borrowing anything here.  I also agree that using "prestarsi" instead of "apprestarsi" is not standard.

"Prestarsi a fare qualcosa" means " to agree to do something " , whereas "apprestarsi"  means " to be about to "

So " Let me forewarn you that you already know what you are about to read in this letter"


----------



## Skin

Salve a tutti!
I dubbi dei natives mi hanno persuaso che "anticipate" e "expect" (che effettivamente hanno come significato principale quello di "prevedere, essere convinti che qualcosa succederà o che qualcuno farà qualcosa) non rendono perfettamente l'originale, in cui, come già è stato spiegato, si vuole soprattutto esprimere l'idea di "riferire qualcosa a qualcuno prima che questi lo venga a scoprire da solo"
Cosa ne pensate di rendere la frase in questo modo:

"I tell you: you already know what you are going to read". Oppure
"For your information,  you already know what you are going to read"

Sono espressioni idiomatiche e, soprattutto, rispettano l'originale?
Ciao e grazie


----------



## TrentinaNE

Paulfromitaly said:


> What I'm referring to is this
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/anticipate
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> v.intr. To think, *speak, or write about a matter in advance*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I lend you a book, but I want to be cheeky and spoilt your reading, so I tell you:
> 
> Ti presto il libro, ma ti dico in anticipo/ti anticipo che l'assassino è Paul.
> I'll lend your this book, but I tell you in advance/ I anticipate that Paul is the killer.


Paul, I think that is an uncommon usage of anticipate. In your example, I would still interpret _anticipate _as a synonym of_ expect_ (i.e., my best guess is that Paul is the killer, and I'd be surprised if he weren't.)

Elisabetta


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TrentinaNE said:


> Paul, I think that is an uncommon usage of anticipate. In your example, I would still interpret _anticipate _as a synonym of_ expect_ (i.e., my best guess is that Paul is the killer, and I'd be surprised if he weren't.)
> 
> Elisabetta



I think so too: most of the people would  understand  "to anticipate" to mean "To imagine/expect", especially when there isn't a clear context.


----------



## rrose17

_For your information you already know_... too odd
_I'm about to tell you something you already know_... what do you think? Does that catch the meaning and usage?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

rrose17 said:


> _I'm about to tell you something you already know_...



In this specific context, I think your suggestions works alright.
However _anticipare qualcosa_ doesn't usually mean to tell someone about something they already know, but something they are about to read, hear or learn.


----------



## brian

giovannino said:


> I think what reka39 means is: "Let me start by saying that you already know what I'm going to tell you in this letter"(literally: "what you are about to read in this letter").



I think this suggestion is already the *most idiomatic and natural* in English for this context. I wouldn't say anything different, personally.


----------



## King Crimson

brian said:


> I think this suggestion is already the *most idiomatic and natural* in English for this context. I wouldn't say anything different, personally.


 
Not quite, I'm afraid. In my opinion, the most correct meaning of _anticipare_ is the one provided by Paul in post #14 and #24, i.e. 


Citazione:
_v.__intr._ To think, *speak, or write about a matter in advance*.

For example:
_Avrei dovuto dirtelo domani, ma ti anticipo che..._
_(I should have told you this tomorrow, but I'm telling it to you now that...)_

So, it's not about telling something that the recipient of the information already knows, but it's about providing an information ahead of due or expected time.
Having said all this and read what English native speakers offered in this thread, I'm not sure that in English there exists a verb or expression that can convey the meaning of _anticipare_, unless a circumlocution is used.


----------



## shardaneng

Non so quanto loro usino espressioni come "ti anticipo". Per fare un esempio classico: dottore improvvisato (o meno) che si accinge a curare una persona ferita con mezzi di fortuna gli può dire qualcosa come "ti anticipo che ti farà male", in inglese l'ho spesso sentito come: "this is gonna hurt". Non mi vengono altri esempi però


----------



## rrose17

Nice thread, by the way.
So maybe something like
I warn you... (this is not always a threat, it could easily be used in Shardneng's example)
or
I'm letting you know...


----------



## brian

King Crimson said:
			
		

> Not quite, I'm afraid. In my opinion, the most correct meaning of _anticipare_ is the one provided by Paul in post #14 and #24, i.e.



Like I said in my post, I was simply supporting giovannino's suggestion/translation _in this context_. Paul's suggestion, _I tell you in advance/I anticipate_, is not idiomatic English.

But yeah, I think the translation will differ depending on the context. For example, _Ti anticipo che ti farà male_ is definitely simply _This is gonna hurt_.


----------



## bise

...I have read this thread with attention and I have uderstood that there is no proper translation of the term "anticipare" whit the meaning of "to tell in advance". What about my sentence:

"Come XY ti ha anticipato, arriverò alle 11.00"

"As XY has anticipated to you, I am going to arrive at 11.00"

Is it appropriate?


----------



## rrose17

I guess the most natural would be
As XY has already told you...
As XY has let you know...


----------



## Curandera

Could we say with a warning connotation:

_I wanted to give you a heads up that I'll be sending you the documents for approval tomorrow?_


----------



## rrose17

Curandera said:


> Could we say with a warning connotation:
> 
> _I wanted to give you a heads up that I'll be sending you the documents for approval tomorrow?_


 Perfect! 
I'm not 100% certain but I think it's head's up with the apostrophe.


----------



## Smoking Harold

Hi,
Even though this thread dates back to 2009 I hope somebody is still going to discuss it further. I'm having the same problem with "anticipare". 

For example, in an academic piece of writing you can introduce a given issue, like this: "...e.g. (b) is an instance of the Case-filter, but we shall discuss it later in detail". Once you have added information and you can fully discuss the issue, you might say "as we said before, the Case-filter has these properties bla bla bla".
Now, in Italian you'll probably use "come anticipato nel paragrafo precedente, il filtro del Caso ha le seguenti proprietà" because it is stylistycally better.
The question is how would you translate this last sentence I gave you in Italian, the glosses of which are as follows: "as said-before in the previous paragraph, the Case-filter has the following properties"
Cheers
Harold


----------



## giovannino

Since you only mentioned the filter briefly in the previous paragraph, maybe you could say:
_As mentioned briefly in the previous paragraph_
_As mentioned briefly above_
_As mentioned in passing above/in the previous paragraph_


----------



## maryscotti221166

Mi ricollego a questo thread per chiedere aiuto con un attacco di frase usato spessissimo in italiano, ma di cui non riesco a trovare riscontro in inglese: 
"Come anticipato telefonicamente...."
"Mentioned" non mi piace, perché ciò che ho anticipato telefonicamente è stato sviscerato a fondo, non solo accennato come il verbo "to mention" suggerisce.
Any suggestions?
Grazie!!!


----------



## theartichoke

maryscotti221166 said:


> Mi ricollego a questo thread per chiedere aiuto con un attacco di frase usato spessissimo in italiano, ma di cui non riesco a trovare riscontro in inglese:
> "Come anticipato telefonicamente...."
> "Mentioned" non mi piace, perché ciò che ho anticipato telefonicamente è stato sviscerato a fondo, non solo accennato come il verbo "to mention" suggerisce.



Hi Mary,

"Discussed" will work as a verb here: _As previously discussed by phone / on the phone._


----------



## maryscotti221166

"As previously discussed" sounds quite right to me!  thank you Theartichoke!


----------



## Felce

Hello. I have another question about 'anticipare che'. 

What if the sentence is about disclosing some information 'in anteprima'. For example, imagine there is an event that has not been officially announced, or that is yet to be organised in detail. Now, I want to write a letter to a group of people saying 

"*vi scrivo per anticiparvi che stiamo organizzando un evento* anche per la data xx/yy ! I dettagli saranno definiti il mese prossimo..."

How could the following sentece sound more appealing/make it sound like I am revealing something before it is actually determined: "I am writing to you to disclose to you that/tell you that we are preparing an event for the date xx/yy! The details will be..."

Can anybody help?
Thanks!


----------



## Felce

Felce said:


> Hello. I have another question about 'anticipare che'.
> 
> What if the sentence is about disclosing some information 'in anteprima'. For example, imagine there is an event that has not been officially announced, or that is yet to be organised in detail. Now, I want to write a letter to a group of people saying
> 
> "*vi scrivo per anticiparvi che stiamo organizzando un evento* anche per la data xx/yy ! I dettagli saranno definiti il mese prossimo..."
> 
> How could the following sentece sound more appealing/make it sound like I am revealing something before it is actually determined: "I am writing to you to disclose to you that/tell you that we are preparing an event for the date xx/yy! The details will be..."
> 
> Can anybody help?
> Thanks!


Another similar sentence is: Vi scrivo per anticiparvi (i dettagli saranno definiti il mese prossimo) che ci sarà la possibilità di visitare xxxx... > I am writing to you to let you know that there will be a possibility to visit xxxx, and that the details will be finalised next month.
Questa potrebbe andare bene?
Thanks


----------



## rrose17

To make it sound more exclusive you could use “to let someone in on” which means you’re deciding to let someone know something that others are still not aware of.
_I’m writing you today to let you in on an event_…


----------



## Felce

rrose17 said:


> To make it sound more exclusive you could use “to let someone in on” which means you’re deciding to let someone know something that others are still not aware of.
> _I’m writing you today to let you in on an event_…


Ah, great! I never used this expression before. So would this sentence sound good to your ear: I am writing to you to let you in on the opportunity of visiting..."?
Grazie


----------



## rrose17

It would better to be in on something. Without the other information. And to avoid the two “to’s” I’d say something like 
_I’m writing you to let you in on an opportunity_._ On such and such date you will have the chance to…_


----------



## HalfTaff

I would just add that "I am writing you to...", without the "to", is very much US-EN, whereas "I am writing to you to..." is standard GB-EN (except in something like "I am writing you this letter to...").

In fact, I think the "you" or "to you" can safely be omitted, sice the letter is obviously being written to the recipient. Hence, you can simply say: "I am writing to let you in...".


----------



## Felce

All very useful. Thanks


----------

